# FreeBSD 9.2-RC3 boot screen



## J65nko (Sep 13, 2013)

Captured by serial console:

```
,d      b.
              ,d88]      [88b.
           ,d888P" ,d88b. "Y888b.          CEO Workstation
       , <888P" ,dP",db."Yb. "Y888> ,
      <88b.~ ,d888  "YP"  888b. ~,d88>     Nakatomi Socrates FreeBSD 9.2
       ,"Y888888P",db.,db."Y888888P",      Z-Level Central Core
      <88b."YP" _ "YP""YP" _ "YP",d88>
        "Y88b.,dP          Yb.,d88P"       Preliminary Clearance Approved.
           "YP"              "YP"



                         1. Boot Multi User [Enter]
                         2. Boot [S]ingle User
                         3. [Esc]ape to loader prompt
                         4. Reboot

                         Options:
                         5. Configure Boot [O]ptions...



                    Autoboot in 4 seconds. [Space] to pause
```

A picture in full-color and more info at https://mebsd.com/?program=section-index&section=7


----------



## ondra_knezour (Sep 13, 2013)

...is gone 

From the RC4 announce


> Changes between -RC3 and -RC4 include:
> 
> o Revert the tribute boot loader logo as the default logo.


----------

